# "T" shirts



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been thinking about getting some "T" shirts made. I like the quality likr the "PFF" T shirts, (like the one I am wearing now, see it???) with a pocket, any deals out there. I woult be getting very many, right now, but more later.....


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Missprint,

On the Carolina Classic board is a commercial shirt printer(does lots of schools and sports teams). He is docked in OB but I think his shop is in Montgomery. If you can't find anyone send me a PM and I will have him contact you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jim, my sons friends mom in our neighbor hood has her own embroideriy business. I think they do silk screen too, not sure. But for the embroidery, there is a set-up fee for the image to be "digitized" to program into the machine, and then the cost of the shirts. It was less than what I thought it would be. 

I designed this on the computer using Paint program (from the logo below, minus the speargun), and emailed it to her, and this is how it came out. I was tickled.










This is tne nice microfiber cuban button up shirt. We got a whole buch of t shirts and our names in the front too.

If your intrested, I can get you her number.


----------



## CordovaLanes (Mar 25, 2008)

Yellow Rock Printing & Promotions is an excellent source for high quality, simple t-shirts and polos. They're best known for great service, high quality and working with customers on the quantities. When working with a big outfit, sometimes they want you to buy a minimum in the 100's before they cut you a break. Yellow Rock is very flexible.

Keep in mind that the initial set up charge is the same whether you want one shirt or 250. It seems bigger if you're only ordering a few shirts. This is typically $40-50 at a big outfit; Yelloow Rock is usually much less. 

They're only drawback is that you need to keep the artwork simple to take advantage of the best pricing. Actually, this works for you, as so many shirts have artwork that's so complex, the message is lost.

They also have a full range of promotional products - pens, folders, cups, you name it.

GiveMildred a call at (850) 433-7229.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Lynne at [email protected] is a forum member who posted sometime back about professional monograming. 



http://fishthebridge.com/fishingfor...amr4ta55ujwe1eah444izl55&SortBy=1&SortOrder=1


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I am a Graphic Designer for a Screen Print company out of Montgomery, AL. The biggest problem is most companies have a 12 shirt minimum. There is a setup charge and depending on the quality of graphics sometimes a charge to make them usable. Price is usually based on type of tshirt and the number of colors in the design. Pocket shirts also limit color choices somewhat.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

some of the shops are coming out with away to basically print from the computer directly on the shirt. A trophy shop here in Niceville does it, and they are actually quite reasonable. About 16 bucks if I remember correctly (for shirt and all).

I've done shirts in the past for our Cystic Fibrosis Walk, we're Team Butterbean. Low runs are expensive, typically there is a 12 shirt min with a setup of 50 bucks and a screen fee of 50 bucks if I remember correctly. We got a break due to charity. Another thing to note is each color is a different screen which increases the cost, and its significant at low quanities. Mainly because 50 bucks over 10 shirts is 5 bucks a shirt. 50 bucks over 100 shirts is 50 cents a shirt


----------

